# Newbie here.



## bantam (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi all, Iam on MTF and smokstak and since I have a question about my snowblower, why not here too? 

Well, I bought a little 2 stroker MTD Bantam from 1978. In great shape, with the manual, maybe an older man owned it who took real good care of it. It's just a manual pusher. When I got it it had a little surge, I put some seafoam in it. The surge stayed the same... maybe it got a bit better. Now, it surges alot, esp. when I take the choke off. BUT.... it still starts ALWAYS on the first pull so I am not sure it's a dirty carb. What do you all think??? who knows, maybe it's normal, even my neighbors brand new one has a pretty good surge to it. The primer is soft and supple. Since it's an older unit I run it at 32:1, that's what's recommended. Should I be running non-detergent oil in it? Any 2 cycle oil you recommend?

Oh, sometimes, if I hit a really deep patch it will get stuck on full throttle like it's running away but if I wiggle the governor linkage it goes back to normal. Should I put some oil on the linkages in it?

Thanks for your input!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Could be the throttle butterfly is gummed up. With the engine off does it snap back when you open the throttle by hand or does it sort of stay there? A litttle carb cleaner and a couple drops of oil on the shaft and linkage couldn't hurt.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Welcome bantam.
I'm over at MTF too. Been there a few years now.


----------



## bantam (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestion, shryp. I'd never would have thought of it . I remember the linkage points were a bit sticky. So l'll clean and oil them. Micah, I like your quality saying! This 36 yr old Bantam starts first pull...not even our newer 10 yr old snow blower does that. They dont make em like they used to.


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

It could be a number of things...perhaps the gummed up butterfly, may be a fine particle got lodged in somewhere within the carb, or it may even just be as simple as a slight air leak. Check to the gaskets on the carb and intake, or at the very least make sure the bolts holding the carburetor are on tight.

As for 2-stroke mix, I'd recommend Stihl or if you can't get that then go with Echo. I run a lawncare business and run a variety of 2-stroke equipment daily, those are the only 2 brands that I will use and they have proven themselves over the years with my equipment.


----------

